
ArcLite - Arc Ported to JavaScript - iamwil
http://jonathan.tang.name/files/arclite/
======
wheels
It'd be interesting to see this profiled against the canonical implementation.
I wouldn't be surprised if a v8-as-target Arc outperformed one targeting
MZScheme, not to mention if the the coming server-side JS wave really
materializes this would give Arc access to stuff emerging there, much like
Clojure lives in the Java world.

~~~
LucaDuval
It seems that PLT Scheme it is still twice as fast, at least according to this
language shootout.
[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=all)

~~~
igouy
Also

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/compare.php?lang=mzsch...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/compare.php?lang=mzscheme&lang2=v8)

------
hvs
Along these lines, it would be cool if browsers supported some sort of
"LispScript" (or at least "SchemeScript"). I hate JavaScript with a passion.
This is all just wishful thinking, of course.

And yes, there is a LispScript project, but it compiles to JavaScript. I'm
thinking more of a native interpreter in the browser.

~~~
catch23
I think most people who "hate javascript", dislike working with the DOM, is
that true for you? I personally think javascript is a pretty simple &
beautiful language. It has its warts, but so does ruby, python, and other
dynamic languages.

~~~
hvs
Yes I dislike the DOM. Maybe I it's that JS is TOO simple (or not simple
enough?). I find myself having to constantly match brackets and braces. And
the browsers provide little help in the area of syntax checking.

Yes, I'm aware of Firebug; it's nice (although it seems to have gotten
buggier).

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Matching brackets and braces? Your editor should do more for you.

------
skorgu
My brain jumps straight to a javascript port of clojure. Potentially one with
a websockets bridge between some of the concurrency primitives. Set a future
on the server from the browser, use the promise to update an agent on the
server again, that kind of thing.

The implementation would be nine kinds of hell but it would make for a
fascinating development environment.

